# Durchflussmesser mit niedrigem Messfehler gesucht



## ralfsps (1 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe einen Durchflussmesser der Firma Endress und Hauser "PROline prosonic flow 93" im Einsatz. Hier werden 2 Sensoren die Durchflussmengen des in die Tank im Depot gepumpten Kraftstoffes erfasst. Die beiden Geräte arbeiten einigermaßen genau, zumindest was man in den Berschreibungen lesen kann,(0,5-0,05%).Der Kunde will wissen ob das auch genauer geht und wie man Messfehler oder Abweichungen so gut wie möglich zu unterdrückt. Er hat seine Rechnung aufgestellt, dass bei 0,5% Messabweichung ca 35000€ verloren gehen. Das ist schon ne Menge .Ich habe Ihm dann erklärt das es möglich ist die Abweichfehler bei dem Scadasystem gestützten Anzeige auf dem Bildschirm wieder mit einzurechnen damit diese Abweichungen rechnerisch nicht mehr so extrem fallen aber damit steht ja auch die Möglichkeit offen etwas zu betrügen und wenn das dann auffällt können dadurch viele Schwirigkeiten entstehen.
Meine Frage , gibt es Durchflussmesser die das noch besser erfassen können?????


Danke
Ralf


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Ralf,

wenn über diese Durchflußmessung abgerechnet wird, muß das Messsystem dann nicht auch eichbar sein? Google mal nach "Mengenmessung Zapfsäulen", "Tankstellentechnik" oder so etwas.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Woldo (1 Oktober 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> wenn über diese Durchflußmessung abgerechnet wird, muß das Messsystem dann nicht auch eichbar sein? Google mal nach "Mengenmessung Zapfsäulen", "Tankstellentechnik" oder so etwas.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Onkel Dagobert,

bei geeichten Zapfsäulen darf die Toleranz inzwischen 1% sein (bis vor ein paar Jahren 0,2%) Dies wird mit dem vom TE verwendeten E+H MID auch erreicht.

Gruß Woldo


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (1 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Woldo,

dann hat man die Toleranz wahrscheinlich auf die Grenze des technisch Machbaren erweitert. Egal, Hauptsache geeicht  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## PN/DP (2 Oktober 2010)

ralfsps schrieb:


> Er hat seine Rechnung aufgestellt, dass bei 0,5% Messabweichung ca 35000€ verloren gehen.


Und was ist, wenn mit einem genauen Zähler herauskommt, daß bisher 35000€ Gewinn entstanden sind, die dann wegfallen? 

Harald


----------



## holle (2 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Ralf
Ich kenne das Problem von Dampfmessungen die leider nicht geeicht werden können.

Setze dich mit deinem Lieferanten (E+H) oder mit einem Kalibrielabor in Verbindung.

Die Geräte können meistens noch besser kalibriert werden.
Um Einbaufehler zu vermeiden empfehle ich eine kalibrierte Messstrecke X*D Vor und X*D hinter der Messung je nach Herstellerangaben.
Um Messfehler sschnell zu erkennen muss das System dann regelmäßig kalibriert werden und am besten wird das ganze System redundant ausgeführt um mögliche Driffts der Elektronik schnell zu erkennen.

35K€ sind dann zur Optimierung und Betrieb der Messung schnell erreicht

gruß Stefan

Sende mir mal deine Mailadresse dann werde ich dir einen schönen Aufsatz eines unserer Zulieferer zusenden


----------



## ralfsps (2 Oktober 2010)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Und was ist, wenn mit einem genauen Zähler herauskommt, daß bisher 35000€ Gewinn entstanden sind, die dann wegfallen?
> 
> Harald


 

35000€ Verlust sind pro Tag :-D. Man versucht halt (nach dem Stand der Technik) die Messungen zu verbessern. Ich denke, die Sorgen vom Auftragsgeber sind nachvollziehbar.

Ralf


----------



## PN/DP (2 Oktober 2010)

Zulässige 0,5% Messabweichung können *Plus* oder *Minus* sein. 
Ist ja klar, daß der Kunde die (unbekannte!) Messabweichung zu seinem maximalen Nachteil ausrechnet, sonst gäbe es für den Unternehmer ja nichts zu jammern. Doch ist das sicher so, wurde die Messabweichung mit einem (oder mehreren) geeichten Durchflussmessern verglichen? Schwankt die Temperatur und damit das Volumen des gemessenen Kraftstoffes?

Eicht den Durchflussmesser doch so, daß er statt 0,5% zuviel zulässige 0,5% zuwenig anzeigt, dann ist der Kunde auch ohne neue Messgeräte zufrieden.  Eigentlich will der Kunde die Messung ja nicht genauer, sondern so, daß sie garantiert nicht zu seinem Nachteil ist.

Harald


----------

